# I need an Android app for creating Win bootable USB or DVD!Please help me!



## HiTech_32 (May 12, 2018)

Hi all,

I have some problem with my laptop,it doesn't have an OS at the moment,and I don't have an another PC!

So I must create a Win bootable USB or DVD via my Android phone( via OTG cable).

Please give me a link of an Android app for creating a Win bootable USB, 
or an app for my external Asus DVD-RW  for creating a Win bootable DVD via it!

p.s I tried the apps ISO 2 USB and ISO EXTRACTOR from Google Play Store,but they didn't work for me!

Please help me!
Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## m&m's (May 12, 2018)

Is your phone rooted?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid

If not, I believe you're donzo.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 12, 2018)

If you have no access at all to a desktop computer, or a retail disc, my guess would be the only chance would be going to a library and using a free computer, getting your hands on the media creation tool ,and using that to create a bootable USB.  There maybe restrictions that stop you from performing that action ,but it's better than your current choices


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2018)

Go to a friends house or a computer shop.

Or try this
https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/161036/creating-a-bootable-usb-through-android,  read carefully, there is a xda link there too.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 12, 2018)

Buy a Second hand cheep working laptop from
goodwill/Craigslist/eBay /local junk shop/classified adds

You keep screwing up your Current laptop and therefor you need a backup plan/machine.

I Would hesitate to tell you to use a friends/neighbors Equipment because all you seem to do is cause computer problems
So buy a new USB Drive and have computer shop make it bootable.( or an internet Cafe).

This is presuming you have removed the Factory Restore partition


----------



## INSTG8R (May 12, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Buy a Second hand cheep working laptop from
> goodwill/Craigslist/eBay /local junk shop/classified adds
> 
> You keep screwing up your Current laptop and therefor you need a backup plan/machine.
> ...


Yep this is like getting blood from a stone and he’s gonna kill the stone trying...


----------

